# can you train old 'tiels?



## HAJiME (Sep 20, 2009)

The main problem is they don't care enough for treats for me to use them as bribery. Help?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Old tiels don't learn as quickly and easily as young birds but they're trainable. If they aren't very food-motivated then you have to find something else that they like. Mims isn't very food-driven but she does like looking in a mirror, so I use that as a reward for her.


----------



## HAJiME (Sep 20, 2009)

Oo, good idea. Dexter will often only stay outside the cage if he's given a mirror.

So how would you go about training him with a mirror? Maybe using a small pocket mirror in my hand when i go near him?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, that would work. At first you can just show him the mirror while he's sitting on top of the cage (or whatever) to get him used to the idea, and then use the mirror to lure him into stepping on to your hand.


----------



## HAJiME (Sep 20, 2009)

He will let me near him sometimes with the mirror it seems. But he seems to chew my fingers not realising they are my fingers even? =/ I tried just taking the mirror away whenever it happened but I don't really think he's that bothered.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Young birds will often chew fingers in the process of exploring the world. They eventually figure out that they don't gain anything from it (no food, no shredding fun) so they stop doing it. Your bird is older but it's possible that he didn't learn about fingers when he was younger so he's exploring now. Keep taking away the mirror (and the fingers) when he does it, and he'll probably give up eventually.


----------

